# Looking for a maltese in the TN area



## BR549 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi My name is Beverly.... I live in Chattanooga and am looking for a maltese as a pet, Could someone give me some breeders in the TN area that are reputable breeders. I am only looking for a pet male or female, havent decided that yet.
Thanks so much in advance for any help someone might give me in the search for the right pet. 
Beverly..... [email protected]


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Beverly! I don't know if you have considered a rescue, but Chattanooga has Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's the link to Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue:

http://www.scmradoption.com/

The American Maltese Association's breeders list has two breeders listed for your state.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

One of our members who is a breeder, Happy B, co-owns a few of her dogs with a breeder in Tennessee. I know her name is Dian, but the name of her kennel escapes me now. Hopefully, she will see this thread and respond.

Since you are open to both a male or female, you will find the males sell for much less.

Here's a great article for anyone looking for "just a pet" Maltese.

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/show_vs_pet.htm


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I live in California but I can recommend a tennesee breeder to you, since I just got one from her a few months ago. 

Midis Maltese

Dealing with Dian has been wonderful and the girl she sent me, Caddy, is soooo pretty with an amazing temperment and personality. Well, ok, Caddy did eat my daughter's homework AGAIN today but what can you do?









[attachment=16387:attachment]

See? She even looks very sorry that she ate it. Excuse her messy hair though!

[attachment=16388:attachment]

This picture though pretty much sums Caddy up in a nutshell. Adorable, playful, friendly and beautiful. Even if you don't get a pup from Dian, I'm sure she'd be able to help you locate one in your area. Or check out the AMA recommended breeder list too, they have many good breeders listed there! 

Good luck!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Just saw this post about Dian. She does have a male pup available. His sire is the boy in my avitar. His mom's son from last year just finished his championship a few months ago, so he has good things going for him from both his mom and dad. He is being sold as a pet. I believe Stacy has already posted Dian's site in her reply. www.midismaltese.com.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, I peeked at those puppies! How gorgeous!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> OMG, I peeked at those puppies! How gorgeous![/B]


 I'm going up this weekend to take a girl to see Andy, and I'll get to play with them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Just saw this post about Dian. She does have a male pup available. His sire is the boy in my avitar. His mom's son from last year just finished his championship a few months ago, so he has good things going for him from both his mom and dad. He is being sold as a pet. I believe Stacy has already posted Dian's site in her reply. www.midismaltese.com.[/B]


Oh I saw that pup, he's a cutie!! But I'm very VERY happy with my little Caddy. I have even almost gotten my husband to admit that he loves her too. He just says in a very non-convincing voice that he couldn't love an animal, as he plays with Caddy until she's too tired to play anymore. it won't be much longer until he will say that he doesn't love any animals EXCEPT for maltese. The man is seriously Caddy-whipped.


----------



## BR549 (Nov 21, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=290816
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all, I have been to those websites and been researching today. I am so excited and its great that there is a place to discuss everything that might arise. I have spoke with several people and am going this weekend to a ladys house in Tennessee that has a male 7 month old that is already neutered. Seems that is great as I wouldnt have to go through that,, since its already been done. The name is Sands Maltese and she answered all my questions I had and was very informative. Seems she does alot of showing but as I said I only want a pet. Any more advice on buying a 7 month old already neutered would be greatly helpful. Thanks again! Bev


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi Beverly














It's great that you have joined us









Gosh that little boy is a beautiful puppy







what a great pet he would make, good luck if you decide to go for him









Woops I just read your new post, I sure hope your puppy of choice works out for you


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

xx


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=290847
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though you only want a pet, you probably want a Maltese that looks fairly close to breed standard, etc. Here's info from a good article on that subject from reputable Maltese breeder, Foxstone Maltese:

"So if you truly have your heart set on a Maltese that looks like a Maltese, your best chance of getting the dog of your dreams is from a reputable Maltese breeder. These reputable Maltese breeders are usually very active is showing their dogs in some fashion.....please note here that you still need to do your homework because, as in every aspect of life, there can be a bad apple in the bunch." 

The whole article is at:
http://foxstonemaltese.com/show_vs_pet.htm


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou is from Sands Maltese.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I'd go with Midis Maltese. I have one of her boys and he is nice.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I would go with Dian at Midis Maltese. Good luck with what ever that you decide.







Having a dog neutered is the easy part.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

There's an 8 year-old rescue in my area....Scooter.... if you are interested. Central Kentucky between Lousiville and Bowling Green. There's a post with his pic on the forum if you want to do a search on him.


----------

